# Parts list for new Woodpecker?



## tdukes (Apr 6, 2019)

Does anyone have the parts list for the new woodpecker? I have one on order, but it hasn't come in yet. I am trying to get my tayda order in. The picture of the silkscreen online has the component reference numbers, not the component values.

Thanks!


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 6, 2019)

Yeah I need them as well if anyone has them....


----------



## Robert (Apr 6, 2019)

R1       1M    
R2       47K   
R3       12K   
R4       22K   
R5       470R  
R6       2K2   
R7       220K  
R8       2K2   
R9       100R  
R10      27K   
R11      47K   
R100     470R  
R101     4K7   

C1       1u Film    
C2       1u Electrolytic   
C3       100n  
C4       100u  
C5       220n  
C6       1u Electrolytic      
C7       10u   
C8       2u2   
C9       2u2   
C10      100u  
C11      4u7   

Q1       PF5102
Q2       2N5089
Q3       2N6027
D100     1N5817


DEPTH    B10K  
RATE     B100K 
LEVEL    B100K 

SW1    SPDT ON/OFF/ON


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 7, 2019)

Robert said:


> I'll get it posted in the morning.


Awesome!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Grubb (Dec 29, 2021)

Robert said:


> R100     470R


I'm getting pretty good at reading drive schematics so I thought I'd try and get my head around the Woodpecker as it seems a simple enough modulation circuit. R100 in the power section has me stumped though. I haven't seen a resistor there in the other schematics I've read and learned about so far. What does it do? My best guess is that it limits current, but I don't yet understand why it needs to. Would love an explainer from someone learned and wise  🙏


----------



## jimilee (Dec 29, 2021)

Usually blocks any interference from an radio signals, and the like.


----------

